# 15' Dome Ceiling



## Frankawitz (Jun 17, 2006)

Hey guys I'm bidding a 15' Dome 35' above ground, the Designer wants Stiles in the Dome so that it will become a Octagon, need some ideas on how to run the screed in the dome for the Stiles.


----------



## Brockster (Aug 24, 2007)

Frank, I am probably the only one around here who hasn't a clue to what a screed and Stiles are and had no luck looking on Google. What are they? Would they be something like magic corner and your just asking how to do the math for the octagon?


----------



## Frankawitz (Jun 17, 2006)

They are made of plaster and you run them like your running plaster for a Crown Moulding, they are called stiles just like on cabinets stiles and rails, these will break the dome into 8 sections, I posted this at W&C and one of the guys over there gave me some good ideas on how to make them. I had read in my Plastering Skills Book and all they talked about was Groined Ceilings, as for what a screed is it's what we use as a guide to apply the plaster to form the stiles, do you understand that? I hope that helps explain it better. the guys over on W&C are mostly Plasterers so they knew what I was talking about, I just thought that with all the guys on here someone might have had a job like this.,But like I said I got a good idea on how to make this work, now all I have to do is figure out how many hours to complete the job. I'm looking at two to three weeks. Thanks
Frank


www.frankawitz.net


----------



## Brockster (Aug 24, 2007)

Sounds like a fun job and thanks for the explanation. It must be a nice building. 
I bet there is going to be some head scratching figuring out how to get up in there to do the finish work.
If you get the job take some pics of the progress for us.:thumbsup:


----------



## Frankawitz (Jun 17, 2006)

I will, I figure I'll set up my scalfolding to reach the dome. I will keep you posted.


----------



## Brockster (Aug 24, 2007)

Not sure if there are OSHA standards as far as going up that high on a single wide scaffold that is not tied off so you may need to check if it is a commercial job.


----------



## Frankawitz (Jun 17, 2006)

I stopped by the job site to take some pictures of the dome area, I talked with the GC and he asked about what I was going to charge, I told him I was at $8,500.00 and I still had to add on set up and scalfolding. He shows me a bid from this other company, These guys are saying they can get a Foam Dome for $12,400.00 installed or they can do it with Stucolite and Durabond finish at $5,400.00 and they have a Metal Dome for $4,750.00.:w00t: I wanted to post a picture here but I guess the file is to large so I will try and post it on my gallery pictures.


----------



## Frankawitz (Jun 17, 2006)

Well I got my prices together on the Dome, after I talked with a fellow Plasterer he informed me what I should be looking at. the price is around $12,500 to do this Dome. Now I'll have to listen to the GC cry, I know that is coming. I'll keep you posted it should be fun. I love to hear GC's cry about prices


----------



## genecarp (Mar 16, 2008)

if you told the gc 8500, then changed to 12500 after he submitted quote to homeowner, after crying, he should probably tell you to take a hike, unless the extra 4,000 is in scaffolding, and he was expecting it.


----------



## Frankawitz (Jun 17, 2006)

When GC asked me about my price I said I was AT $8,500 and still had to add scalfolding and carpentry and clean up. which after I talked with a fellow plasterer he ran some numbers by me and I told him what I was looking at and thus the price is now where it's at, This is a Commerical job it a Spa/Health Club. the only person I ever had ask me to give them a price for a dome in their home was Jeffery Figer the Lawyer. But this is a commerical buiding in a strip mall.


----------



## Tapingfool (Feb 28, 2008)

*dome ceiling*

I did an octagon ceiling once years ago 18 ft high, I convinced the GC to let the drywallers use expansion joints, and I used ornamental plaster molds for the main design, It took me a little over 1 week, and I got paid about 9000.00. I took my sweet time, but the job came out great and they painted it with high gloss china red paint..good luck with your job...


----------



## Frankawitz (Jun 17, 2006)

The GC is looking at the cheapest price from what 
i get from the guy, the drawings he gave me call for stiles.
He's like "if you can do it smooth for cheaper then do it that way" 
So I put the numbers I've worked out and I'm at the $12,500 price plus the 
stiles they show in the drawings would be another 3k and I know this guy will flip. plus I just picked up 4 jobs that will take less time and I'll make 10k so I might just pass on this job, let the guy who priced it at $5,400.


----------



## AARC Drywall (May 11, 2008)

man am i glad i seen this..
i am working on a home as we speak, with est value of 1.7 million.
i have a 14' wide dome 3.5' high to do. what a pain in the but..
i have tried to cut the ratus, but the angle and pitch are to sharp, not to mention the ribs are to far spaced apart.
i tried 1/4 ply wood to put on first, but the deflection between the ribs whas way to much. 
now i am going to drywall the pie shapes of the ribs, and plaster the joints somewhat round then put a layer of 3/8 on with lamination screws and joint mud for addit security.
never done one before as you can most lilkey imagine.

any suggestions as what to charge..i will be putting up the pic soon, the working area is 12' off the floor to the celing and 3.5' into the celing.
I am thinking about $1500.00 without materials. I figure it will take me about 20 real hours to do it.
view at my pathetic website...
aarcent
.com/
Pictures.
html








J


----------



## Frankawitz (Jun 17, 2006)

Why wouldn't you use metal lath and attach to the ribs and then scratch coat then base coat and then skim coat it, the best tool for these are pool trowels, and 20 hours:whistling, a dome that size should cost around $6,500 good luck, I would figure another 15 hours.


----------

